# Can I work or not



## Arly (May 7, 2009)

I am a Canadian in the US on an L1B work Visa...our Company is going through continual layoffs (furloughs) I would love to work elsewhere during these but am being told I cannot; yet I am also being told that I may not be able to collect TWC (unemployment) This is a ridiculous financial hardship; I am here to work for a company and yet I am not being allowed to work for any other employer even short term or part time, and cannot collect unemployment! Is there a way my company can modify my unemployement to allow me to work during these short furloughs?
I want to work and not collect TWC. BUT if I cant even collect Unemployment insurance what is a legit worker to do???


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You can't work for another employer on an L1b.
Do you have skills on the TN list? If so, this would be a more flexible status for you.


----------



## Arly (May 7, 2009)

*TH*



Fatbrit said:


> You can't work for another employer on an L1b.
> Do you have skills on the TN list? If so, this would be a more flexible status for you.




I am fairly familiar with the HI but what is the TN list? It is very awkward as I am left with absolutely no alternatives, cant work for my company, cant collect benefits and yet cant even work for anyone else.
I am aware there are evry unique Visa for nurses, athletes etc. but my skills are business professional.
thanks for the input though fatbrit!!


----------



## Arly (May 7, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You can't work for another employer on an L1b.
> Do you have skills on the TN list? If so, this would be a more flexible status for you.


ps love the quote...so typically commonwealth, I hear ya!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Arly said:


> I am fairly familiar with the HI but what is the TN list? It is very awkward as I am left with absolutely no alternatives, cant work for my company, cant collect benefits and yet cant even work for anyone else.
> I am aware there are evry unique Visa for nurses, athletes etc. but my skills are business professional.
> thanks for the input though fatbrit!!


Here ya go!

TN status - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

You can't work for someone else but you can consult and get income through that freelance ....


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gkloken said:


> You can't work for someone else but you can consult and get income through that freelance ....


But the OP is looking for a legal basis to live here. And that doesn't give it to him.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

As long as his permit is valid he can remain here, as long as he can fund himself. Even on B1/B2 one can legally do business and consult .


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gkloken said:


> As long as his permit is valid he can remain here, as long as he can fund himself. Even on B1/B2 one can legally do business and consult .


He's on an L1b -- the job goes, his status goes.

He's a Canadian and cannot get a B1/B2 visa.

The statement that one can legally do business and consult on a B1/B2 is misleading. One can do a very limited amount of business and consulting on a B1, very limited!


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

I beg to differ from my own experience and from my employees's previous experiences . 

But I do agree it is not my intention to mislead, just give alternative and workable different options.

Have 3 employees that lost their jobs and by finding another employer could adjust their status and the visas.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gkloken said:


> I beg to differ from my own experience and from my employees's previous experiences .
> 
> But I do agree it is not my intention to mislead, just give alternative and workable different options.
> 
> Have 3 employees that lost their jobs and by finding another employer could adjust their status and the visas.


What status do you suggest he changes to?


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> What status do you suggest he changes to?


The visas and status type stays the same just gets adjusted to the new employer, and yes it is absolutely doable.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gkloken said:


> The visas and status type stays the same just gets adjusted to the new employer, and yes it is absolutely doable.


He's on an L1B. *One of the condition is that he must have worked for the sponsoring employer for one of the last three years outside the USA.* I suppose there's a theoretical possibility that he might manage these conditions with another employer. But I really don't think it's as likely as me winning the big one on the PowerBall this coming Wednesday, do you?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You should do some research and contact your state's unemployment agency and/or labor board.

Layoff is a termination of employment and normally qualifies the employee for unemployment benefits.

Furlough is placing an employee on nonpay/nonduty for lack of funds/work or other nondisciplinary reasons. Employees may qualify for unemployment benefits if the furlough is unvolontary and company policy. Employee works some hours during furlough and reaches the $405 marker he is still qualified but will not receive benefits.


----------

